# Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase



## sunnyhello03 (May 27, 2009)

Looking at buying a new Montana Mountaineer 36 ft 5th wheel (Model #345DBQ). We like all this RV has to offer but not the price. Salesperson said the Fabricated Galvan. Steel Truss Rafters set this RV apart from the others with Wooden Truss Rafters. We plan on keeping this baby a long time so I'm wondering if this is something we should consider in selecting a RV. We have found the Sprinter Keystone Copper Canyon 355FWBHS and Forest River Sandpiper 355QBQ compariable in features to the Montana Mountaineer this but they have the Wooden Truss Rafters. 

The Wooden Truss Rafter RV's are about $7000 less. Am I making a bigger deal than it's worth or are the steel truss rafters worth the extra cost? 

Any Feedback would help! Really need to purchase a 5th wheel but can't decide which is the better deal. 

ED


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

I have actually never heard of Steel Rafters.  They are either wood or Aluminum.  Why would you even put steel on top of aluminum sidewall framing???

Check out SunnyBrook's Bristol Bay or Brookside.  Aluminum rafters and they will blow away what you are looking at.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

I would definitely stay away from the Forest River products.  Just My Opinion.  Search Forest River Issues on this forum.  

SunnyBrook makes a good RV.  Remember you get what you pay for.  

I have an ALL wood framed RV and it's 14 years old and is still going strong.  At one time the all wood frames were considered to be the best, but cost/weight drove most manufacturers to aluminum.


----------



## sunnyhello03 (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Grandview Trailer Sa, I doubled checked and yes the brouchure and website say, "5" Fabricated steel truss rafter".  Has anyone ever had a problem with leaks on roof and rotting the wood on the Rafters after years of use?


----------



## JimE (May 27, 2009)

RE: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Eva, I would highly suggest taking Ken's highly qualified advice.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 27, 2009)

RE: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase





> sunnyhello03 - 5/26/2009  11:28 PM  Looking at buying a new Montana Mountaineer 36 ft 5th wheel (Model #345DBQ). We like all this RV has to offer but not the price. Salesperson said the Fabricated Galvan. Steel Truss Rafters set this RV apart from the others with Wooden Truss Rafters. We plan on keeping this baby a long time so I'm wondering if this is something we should consider in selecting a RV. We have found the Sprinter Keystone Copper Canyon 355FWBHS and Forest River Sandpiper 355QBQ compariable in features to the Montana Mountaineer this but they have the Wooden Truss Rafters.   The Wooden Truss Rafter RV's are about $7000 less. Am I making a bigger deal than it's worth or are the steel truss rafters worth the extra cost?   Any Feedback would help! Really need to purchase a 5th wheel but can't decide which is the better deal.   ED





I own a Forest River product. It is a 2000 Sierra Travel Trailer, 38 ft long. We have had no problems with it, other than it is so long, lol. Also, Forest River is a division of Berkshire Hathaway, the world's largest investment group. It is run by it's founder Warren Buffet. I'm sure someone as smart as Warren Buffet knows a quality product when he sees it. However, that is not to say every single unit is going to be perfect, just as no other manufacturer;s product is going to be perfect. It all boils down to what you like and what you want in an RV. Do your own investigating and don't let others (who don't own a Forest River product) tell you how bad they are. That is like someone who has never eaten shrimp telling you they taste horrible, lol. Check with owners of the different makes to get a better understanding of the RV you wish to purchase. 

Welcome to the forum and happy RV hunting!


----------



## C Nash (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Wood is fine as long as there are no leakes.  All rvs are prone to leaks>  It's up to the owner to keep them properly maintained. I see no advantage of steel truss over aluminium. Guess they may be stronger but size would determin that. Why add the extra weight of steel?  I have also never heard of steel truss.  I know HR says my HR has a steel driver cage but i feel no safer in it     Check them all research and then go with what you like.  There are lemons in all makes.  JMO


----------



## *scooter* (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

And it begins !!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase



Sat, 05/09/2009 - Berkshire Hathaway losses $1.5 billion in Q1; Buffett does not expect quick recovery. 

It seems that Mr. Buffet has made more than one big mistake ... :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

I like to say, "Even a blind hog can snort out an acorn every now and then".    I used to sell that brand....they still owe me warranty money where I kept my customers happy.  They did not keep me happy and now I sell BETTER trailers.


----------



## C Nash (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Ken, maybe that's why Buffet has so much money. He has part of yours. :angry:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

That was before Buffet, but he left Pete Legil in charge......


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 27, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 5/27/2009  8:40 PM  I like to say, "Even a blind hog can snort out an acorn every now and then".    I used to sell that brand....they still owe me warranty money where I kept my customers happy.  They did not keep me happy and now I sell BETTER trailers.



So from now on I will just refer to all the men in 'the gang' a bunch of Blind Hogs, lol. How fitting.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

SnowB., I wonder why you are making a derogatory personal comment about other members of the forum? I don't see where anyone has made any comments about you. It isn't at all appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

From now on SB is ignored on my end.  I did not ask for that.  Personally I am glad her trailer was apparently the best FR ever made.  There are a LOT of their product around here with Delaminated Fiberglass, Rotted roofs, Leaky slideouts, etc.  I see it a LOT because people ask me to work on them.  I DON'T come on here and report each and every case.

She has a chip on her shoulder about something.  Glad her trailer is prefect, most are not.


----------



## C Nash (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Think SB just likes to rattle our chain.  I have been called a lot worse than a blind hog :laugh: for giving my opinion. She did say she was jusk kidding


----------



## *scooter* (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

And refer to my earlier post above !!  Snort, snort.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase





> C Nash - 5/28/2009  9:15 AM  Think SB just likes to rattle our chain.  I have been called a lot worse than a blind hog :laugh: for giving my opinion. She did say she was jusk kidding



Thank you Nash for being rational!!! At least one of you has a clear head on their shoulders. Every other person on here can joke, say horrible things to each other, add a smiley face or winkie face and no one thinks twice. I guess humor isn't really welcomed on here unless you are a man. At least Nash isn't overly sensitive to what type of animal he is, lol.


----------



## sunnyhello03 (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Thanks for all the responses   and glad everyone is hear to help us RV beginners.  I'm so glad my husband and I didn't rush to by 5th before doing our homework (we almost did).  Before I post again, I will make sure I run a Search on my question.  After going back and reading posts, regarding FR issues, I understand some of the comments that have been posted here.  Seems I have brought back the past   Anywho, thanks again and keep the advice a flowing- Positive or negative :laugh: 

ED


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 5/28/2009  8:21 AM  From now on SB is ignored on my end.  I did not ask for that.  Personally I am glad her trailer was apparently the best FR ever made.  There are a LOT of their product around here with Delaminated Fiberglass, Rotted roofs, Leaky slideouts, etc.  I see it a LOT because people ask me to work on them.  I DON'T come on here and report each and every case.  She has a chip on her shoulder about something.  Glad her trailer is prefect, most are not.



Come on GTS you were referring to yourself as a 'blind hog' by saying even a blind hog could snort out an acorn every now and then. (Your analogy, not mine.)


 Blind Hog = You and others


Acorn = Forest River Product

Therefore, according to your own words you think of yourself as equal to a 'blind hog'. Don't get all girl-sensitive now and say I 'hurt your feelings'!

 I'm truly sorry GTS if I hurt your feelings. You and the others aren't a bunch of blind hogs. There, all better now?  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase





> TexasClodhopper - 5/28/2009  5:46 AM  SnowB., I wonder why you are making a derogatory personal comment about other members of the forum? I don't see where anyone has made any comments about you. It isn't at all appropriate for this forum.



Note: GTS referred to anyone being able to see that a FR product is bad equal to a blind hog. You didn't get mad at him for calling you that.


----------



## H2H1 (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

no comment here. I have read past reports on FR and if I was Ken I would have a pet peeve with FR also if they kept money owed to me.  Hey look I have a Fleetwood and having electrical  (BATTERIES) problems but I will get it straighten out. But from what I have read FR does have some lemons and some are rotten. But, as Ken stated glad someone has a great great TT from FR. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase





> H2H1 - 5/28/2009  11:13 AM  no comment here. I have read past reports on FR and if I was Ken I would have a pet peeve with FR also if they kept money owed to me.  Hey look I have a Fleetwood and having electrical  (BATTERIES) problems but I will get it straighten out. But from what I have read FR does have some lemons and some are rotten. But, as Ken stated glad someone has a great great TT from FR. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:





That's right, I got the only great one they made! Lol.


----------



## C Nash (May 28, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Ed, you are doing the right thing.  Keep researching and looking.  Don't just jump in and buy the frist thing that you see that you like. The reason there are so many different makes and models are because we all have different wants.  Look underneath cabinets and in covered places for poor wormenship. I have seen brand new units sitting on the lot that have water stains.  I have owned several different brands and have had probelms with all.  I do my own repair and have never taken one back for warrenty work. I like Holiday Rambler but they are out of business I think.  Best units I have owned were Airstream but they are overpriced IMO. I like the Montanas but would look serious at a Sunnybrook or top of the line GulfStream. As I said before I really don't see the advantage of steel truss if they trully have them.  I do prefer aluminium because it will not rot if you get a leak. As DL said the older upper bracket rvs used to have wood because it was better for insulation and didn't tend to sweat as aluminum does.  Remember I am no expert but just have opinions developed from 40 plus years of owning and camping in rvs starting from tents up.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## sunnyhello03 (Jun 15, 2009)

RE: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

We purchased the 36ft Bristal Bay bunkhouse model by Sunnybrook and love it!  After searching for weeks I finally found a decent priced pre-owned truck to pull our 5th.  Bought a 2007, 350 Ford dually 4x4 (48K) last week.  First time 5th wheel and diesal dually owners.  My hubby and I love our big truck!  Looking forward to our first trip......were not going far and keeping our drive on flat roads to get used to our truck and 5th wheel.  Any advice?

ED


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

now that sounds great, sunny brooks are good campers I had a TT before I moved up to a MH. So take it easy until you feel comfortable with it and enjoy camping :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Great choice Ed on both.  Think you will enjoy the Sunnybrook and good to see you got a vehicle that will handle it.  Keep us posted on the first trip.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

EXCELLENT Choice Ed.  You will love your Bristol Bay!  SunnyBrook makes some of the best on the road, you won't regret your decision.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Aw now Ken, why didn't you congradulate Ed on the Ford.   :laugh:     By the way Ed, is it a diesel or gasser dually?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

nash ,, u did it agian ,, now u know we will here from GTS on this for about a month of post    :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :evil:  :8ball:  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: Not sure which 5th wheel to purchase

Good choice and good travels


----------

